# Lynnhaven Inlet



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

This is going to detroy things:

http://boatrampclosing.com/


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw that on a few other sites. Definitely going to put a damper on some fishing out of Lynnhaven.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That'll stink!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Its been in the works for a while now. The bad thing about it is the amoutn of traffic that launches there daily in the summer. Every day on my way to the Headboat, there is a line even at 530 am. Will be interesting to see how people adjust to it. Im sure Bubbas will become more crowded, some folks will make the run across the Bay and launch at Peke, etc.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Does this have anything to do with the Indigo Dunes project? If so, I'll be launching my yak from the area across 7-11 on Shore Dr & Shady Oaks to get to the Reds.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I remember the days before there was no boat ramp at Crab Creek. Just Crab Creek and you could walk across it, launch a yak, etc. There was no boat traffic on that side of the bridge, no BS restrictions on wading the sand bar, no arguments between the beach guys and the boat guys and a lot less traffic in that area!!!!!!!!!! Those were the days and I know, I'm old,but it sure was a lot better !!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

QUEEN MYRA and her court will win again...if you don't vote, please never post again...anywhere...we voted the Towncenter down...but its there...we are gonna lose a great place to fish...please vote, Mayor, gove., prez, etc...if you don't, you have no reason to complain...you must not care...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If parking and use of the ramp was originally supposed to be free to fisherman, why do we now have to pay for parking and use of the ramp even though it was already paid for with license fees?


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

You are exactly right, it was suppose to be FREE for fishermen, paid for by our fishing license fees. How soon they forget. You are also right, we voted no for town center & now our property taxes are driving us out of the city of Va Bch.

Do they think us older guys will forget? and now this? 

I remember back in the day when it was "Van's Boat Ramp" (it was a dirt ramp). I use to take a 10 foot jonboat out from there for some speckle trout. My friends would park & wade out as well. This was around 1990.


****I originally posted this on the PIERANDSURF REGIONAL REPORTS site for a reason. I wanted everyone to know about this in this area & not bore boaters on the entire eastern seaboard. There are many folks who have boats AND also fish from shore too. Many of which check this site & get good info from the plankers.

Parking is going to be a huge issue, as well as CLOUDY WATER from the runoff of this operation.
The shore fishermen will ALSO be affected, as will everone else, boaters included. Maybe I was suppose to Double-Post this information in both locations???

Not trying to offend any of the moderators, just trying to help everyone with what looks like a horrific situation for ALL fishermen around the Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm a local...I see the chit happening...VOTE...geezzz...


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

rattler said:


> QUEEN MYRA and her court will win again...if you don't vote, please never post again...anywhere...we voted the Towncenter down...but its there...we are gonna lose a great place to fish...please vote, Mayor, gove., prez, etc...if you don't, you have no reason to complain...you must not care...


what or who is queen myra?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

lol..... the mayor of the great Virginia Beach


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

new guy here,
fish'n phil and togman you can thank Ionis Demitrius(owner operator of bubbas) for paying at the "free ramp". When he heard plans of the ramp being no cost he took it to court stating that it would hurt his price gouging business. Phil Burkee who works at the city ramp was involved and knows alot more than I do.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

one hand washes the other...all the little guys just stay dirty...:--|...$$$$$...thats all...not yours or mine, theirs...we give it up and they get it to spend as they like...they are driving out businesses that were fine 10yrs ago...I have no problem with rules or change, but these people are not doing things in "OUR" best interest...take down EVERY home or business in the NO FLY ZONE...ROFLMAO...they keep letting people build, but they don't tell them about the noise or the danger...I worked at Beach Ford and could see the pilots faces when they flew over...think about it...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

this should be a sticky on the virginia board!!!!!


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Originally Posted*

Lip,

I originally posted this on the Virginia PIER AND SURF REGIONAL REPORTS site, cause I know this will impact the fishing from shore around there.

I suppose the moderators who moved it thought it had more to do with boating, BUT, It affects EVERYONE who loves to fish be it from shore or by boat within the Lynnhaven Inlet Basin!

My guess is they will close alot of the beach for access due to the bulkhead they are building.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*This is big news*

This is big time news that affects all boaters & fishermen alike, either shore or boat in the Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not trying to start a fight here, but I don't see a good answer to finding a place for the transfer station. 

The boat ramp just might be the best of the worst. 

I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I would like a couple of questions answered.

It seems that City leaders didn't do a traffic impact study at either the boat ramp or Saw Pen Point.

It seems that City leaders didn't do an environmental impact study on a temporary transfer station at Saw Pen Point.

But City leaders decided that Saw Pen Point was a poor choice for the transfer station.

On what grounds? Based on what information?

Maybe it was the fact that Vice Mayor Louis Jones lives in Saw Pen Point and didn't want it in his neighborhood?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight here, but I don't see a good answer to finding a place for the transfer station.
> 
> The boat ramp just might be the best of the worst.
> 
> I'm open to ideas.


Face it.. the dredging is just something that needs to be done, no matter how it's done. 

Tom Powers mentioned using the bulkhead between the Great Neck bridges (also known as "The Wall")... they wouldn't have to spend money on a new bulkhead and there is deeper access all the way to the western branch from there. I think it's a great idea, and curious to why it hasn't been suggested elsewhere.


----------

